# ooth removal



## infinity (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, we've all been there- the mantis just laid an ooth onto your nice clean mesh at the top of the enclosure... only problem- it's her first and so you know there's a few more to come!

How do you remove it?!

- can't really leave it there because the crix climb to the top and will eat it

I've tried sandpaper, a tiny amount of water and scalpel but no significant success...

Any tips?

And no, this is a nylon mesh, not metal -as part of one of those foot wide/high cylindrical cages used to keep butterflies- so i'd prefer to keep it intact :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

First let it dry for a few days first. I just take a razor blade in between the ooth and the mesh. If you cut off a little foam it's not going to hurt anything. On metal mesh I just pull him off carefully.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah let it dry 1st, those things are tough. you have to be really heavy handed to break one


----------

